# Where can I get a 24" wheel MTB with disc brakes before Xmas?



## squareback (Sep 19, 2011)

I can't find one anywhere. I saw one on CL a while ago and it was gone in hours. Searching Nashbar, Ebay, performance, and I got nuthin.

I am looking for Kona Jr,, Giant 24 STP, anything with gears, front forks and disc brakes. I would rather not get a Grom, they are too heavy and expensive. 
https://forums.mtbr.com/images/smilies/cool.gif
My kid just isn't big enough for a 26, and he loves his Specialized 20, but he is having so much fun he deserves an upgrade.

Please PM me with any ideas or if you have one for sale in Nor Cal


----------



## geek81 (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm in the same boat you are. Pickings are slim.

Seems like all the ones on Pinkbike are in Canada, and owned by teens who aren't very good at answering questions. 

Kicking myself for not getting that Kona Shred 2-4 for $250 on CL a few weeks back. Just couldn't make the 2 hours drive to get it at the time. 

Whats worse is my son seems to be right in the middle for size. (4'6") A lot of the stand overs for 24 bikes just seem too tall, and the 20" bikes seem too small.

How old is your son? Getting some pretty nice air there.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I just grabbed a 24" GF Tyro off Craigslist and I'm lacin' up wheels and installing 1X9 and discs before Christmas. Did you try a bike shop?


----------



## Demo9 (Nov 20, 2006)

A guy in Portland Oregon has a Specialized Grom for $600. Its the newer style purple frame.


----------



## squareback (Sep 19, 2011)

The kid is 12 now, that pic is when he was 10 or so. 

Any of the Kona 24s seem to fly off the shelves around here, There is a Specialized Grom for $700, but they are about 36 pounds. I don't want to pay that much for something not so practical for him.

I have thought about lacing up hubs, most of the 24 are 32h, and most if the frames are actually disc ready.


----------



## geek81 (Jan 3, 2011)

There's a PGrom brand new here in SoCal for $500 (Fullerton Bike Shop), and A Bighit grom for $300 on CL. 

My budget is about $300. The Bighit just seems too big.

He's 10 and on a 20" in that pic? Maybe I should be looking for a 20"...


----------



## KMan (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm in the same boat as you. I'm actually going to take a look and see if I can fins a Specialized MYKA. Its a WSD geometry which might be a good fit for someone that may be a bit small for a regular XS 26" bike.
Specialized Bicycle Components : Myka Disc

Retail is $520 w/ disc


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

expensive new

KHS Alite 24
Kona Stinky 24
Kona Kula 24
Kona Shred 24 (not expensive but heavy)


You can build your own before Christmas, for sure, just costs $$$.

Why disc? You'd have more options with V-brakes.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

I'd go buy a XS 26er and have them relace the wheels to a 24 inch rim. Think it'll be a better value in the long run.

Or you can get this ridiculously overpriced used Stinky Kona Stinky 2-4 24" Kids Youth Full Suspension Mountain Bike 13" | eBay

I wish I had the money to get my son this and throw a paint job on it
Pivot Mach 4 XS Shimano XT Shifters Disc Brakes Ritchey WCS Seatpost Stem | eBay


----------



## Aaronn (Jul 31, 2011)

There's a new but older Gromrock at Best Bike Zone in Paso Robles,CA for 500 bucks. It's not on their site but it's on the floor.I just looked at it this week (too big for my boy) ............ I'm sure they'll ship


----------



## Aaronn (Jul 31, 2011)

dbl. post


----------



## squareback (Sep 19, 2011)

The reason for discs is because he thinks they're cool. Of course I don't help, by changing my rotors and talking about how much I like the new ones, or saying how much I like my Shimano juice brakes compared to my Avids.

I definitely will miss sitting down and showing how to tweek the spokes so the brakes work better, and why you always point the pads in just a little bit, and that's what makes the squeeking go away.

We're going to hit the LBS again, which does ruin the Xmas surprise a a bit.

"Ok we are going to the bike shop (again) and you are going to sit on a shiny new bike, and I am going to make you bend your knees, and then you are going to put the bike back and we will leave without buying anything." Yeah right, nothing sneaky going on here...

We will just revisit the 13" frame 26, but I tell you, when he sits on the thing, the stem looks level with his head


----------



## slammedsled (Jan 17, 2010)

KMan said:


> I'm in the same boat as you. I'm actually going to take a look and see if I can fins a Specialized MYKA. Its a WSD geometry which might be a good fit for someone that may be a bit small for a regular XS 26" bike.
> Specialized Bicycle Components : Myka Disc
> 
> Retail is $520 w/ disc


This is the bike I'm getting for my 9yr old! He is 52" tall and the bike fits him purfect with a low stand over of 25.5". He tried one at a LBS but it was rim brake, I now have 3 LBS in a price war for the disc model.


----------



## slammedsled (Jan 17, 2010)

FYI- It looks like the 26" Specialized Myka XS has a lower stand over then the Giant STP 24". Well the one I just looked up anyway. And the reach is only 14.25" stand over 25.59" for the Myka.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Marin used to have a model with discs, but not since 2010 (must not have been able to move enough of them). Got my son a bike that year but went with the rim brakes instead. Maybe you can find one of these used or NOS.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

squareback said:


> I can't find one anywhere. I saw one on CL a while ago and it was gone in hours. Searching Nashbar, Ebay, performance, and I got nuthin.
> 
> I am looking for Kona Jr,, Giant 24 STP, anything with gears, front forks and disc brakes. I would rather not get a Grom, they are too heavy and expensive.
> https://forums.mtbr.com/images/smilies/cool.gif
> ...


Here you go, this will do the trick. They make good bikes. Also check out the Spire model as well.OPUS - FEVER 2012


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

xc71 said:


> Here you go, this will do the trick. They make good bikes. Also check out the Spire model as well.OPUS - FEVER 2012


Nice, but for $650, I'd got 26XS that they can grow into a bigger wheel size with


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

xc71 said:


> Here you go, this will do the trick. They make good bikes. Also check out the Spire model as well.OPUS - FEVER 2012


I've never seen one of these, though I've heard of it. They don't have retailers in California or other states I've checked. Are they Canada only? The bikes look nice.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

IAmHolland said:


> I've never seen one of these, though I've heard of it. They don't have retailers in California or other states I've checked. Are they Canada only? The bikes look nice.


Not sure if they are only in Canada. I do know the "Dealer finder" on their website doesn't work. I have two Opus dealers in my town & when I checked with the dealer finder it told me I have none
Nicely speced bike & I'm sure this is the lightest disc brake 24" bike going.


----------



## osmarandsara (Jun 26, 2006)

How's this one?

IBEX Bicycles. Mountain Bikes 29ers hardtails full suspension carbon fiber.


----------



## squareback (Sep 19, 2011)

osmarandsara said:


> How's this one?
> 
> IBEX Bicycles. Mountain Bikes 29ers hardtails full suspension carbon fiber.


That's nice.

Intentionally long chainstays. Interesting. Rapidfire shifters, very good.

I am not familiar with that fork, I will have to do some research.


----------



## osmarandsara (Jun 26, 2006)

My kid has the 50 mm version on his 20 in. Marin hidden canyon:

SPINNER IND. CO., LTD.

I believe its a coil-sprung fork......good enough for a kid's bike......


----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

Have you tried looking at your local classified adds on craigslist?


----------



## geek81 (Jan 3, 2011)

Thoughts on this one?

Jamis Komodo 1.0 '08 Bike at JensonUSA.com


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

geek81 said:


> Thoughts on this one?
> 
> Jamis Komodo 1.0 '08 Bike at JensonUSA.com


It's a 26" dirt jump/park bike. It's heavy, 30-35lbs. It's not what should be targeted for a kid that weighs 50-60lbs.


----------



## geek81 (Jan 3, 2011)

IAmHolland said:


> It's a 26" dirt jump/park bike. It's heavy, 30-35lbs. It's not what should be targeted for a kid that weighs 50-60lbs.


Yeah, thought about weight (think it's about 32 for the 14), but it seems most of the bikes in the $300 range are that weight?

Thinking I could lighten it up swapping a few things from my parts bin, and changing out the fork.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Better off looking for a 2010 Hardrock disc on closeout in a 13 inch frame.
DJ bikes still tend to have long tt lengths for their size.

Specialized Bicycle Components : Hardrock Disc


----------



## squareback (Sep 19, 2011)

TwoTone said:


> Better off looking for a 2010 Hardrock disc on closeout in a 13 inch frame.
> DJ bikes still tend to have long tt lengths for their size.
> 
> Specialized Bicycle Components : Hardrock Disc


I've been looking for one of those since 2010!

I've even posted "wanted" ads on craigslist. If you think the dumbass losers are trying to sell junk on CL, try posting a "wanted" ad.....

I communicated with Opus bikes in Canada, and they have no network in the US, so I would have to buy from Vancouver and pay duties.

I have just added pics to my Craigslist "wanted" ad to filter the people who have been watching "American Pickers" too much.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

squareback said:


> I've been looking for one of those since 2010!
> 
> I've even posted "wanted" ads on craigslist. If you think the dumbass losers are trying to sell junk on CL, try posting a "wanted" ad.....
> 
> ...


Yea I gave up on CL, one person posts up a good bike, like Specialized for a $1500-$2000, then every moron with a 12 year old Specialized lists them thinking their worth $800 or more.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

squareback said:


> I've been looking for one of those since 2010!
> 
> I've even posted "wanted" ads on craigslist. If you think the dumbass losers are trying to sell junk on CL, try posting a "wanted" ad.....
> 
> ...


I wouldn't rule out getting an Opus out of Van. I live in Western Canada and had to go all the way to Nevada to find a Scott Spark RC jr. 2 years ago, it was well worth it getting him
on the best bike/size possible. If your son has to have discs nothing is going to touch that Opus for XC performance. If you can talk him out of the discs, I'd go Scott Scale RC jr.
I'm sure you'd get alot of your money out of the Opus when you sell it & it will probably be gone in a day or two.


----------



## KMan (Dec 30, 2003)

slammedsled said:


> This is the bike I'm getting for my 9yr old! He is 52" tall and the bike fits him purfect with a low stand over of 25.5". He tried one at a LBS but it was rim brake, I now have 3 LBS in a price war for the disc model.


Lucky you..... can't even find one locally to see if it will fit my son.

Michael


----------



## geek81 (Jan 3, 2011)

TwoTone said:


> Better off looking for a 2010 Hardrock disc on closeout in a 13 inch frame.
> DJ bikes still tend to have long tt lengths for their size.
> 
> Specialized Bicycle Components : Hardrock Disc


I believe it's only 1 inch longer than the Hardrock


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

geek81 said:


> I believe it's only 1 inch longer than the Hardrock


1 inch makes a world of difference for an adult, what do you think it will do when trying to fit a child on an adult bike?


----------



## geek81 (Jan 3, 2011)

TwoTone said:


> 1 inch makes a world of difference for an adult, what do you think it will do when trying to fit a child on an adult bike?


This kid is about the same size as my son, fit doesn't seem to bad. The way my son is growing, by Christmas he'll probably be the same size. 

http://forums.mtbr.com/8594967-post262.html

Going to go check them out, if it fits it fits, if not, I'll keep watching CL.


----------



## dmboarder (Jan 13, 2011)

I am strongly considering the Komodo for my oldest after he grows another inch or two. It's a little heavy, but could be brought down pretty easily.

I am also very intrigued with the new Misfit diSSent KD for kids: http://forums.mtbr.com/families-rid...es-dissent-alc-kd-junior-26-frame-752005.html

It's not going to be available before Christmas, though. The Myka is really one of the best deals. Lower standover than the Rockhopper or Hardrock.


----------



## KMan (Dec 30, 2003)

KMan said:


> I'm in the same boat as you. I'm actually going to take a look and see if I can fins a Specialized MYKA. Its a WSD geometry which might be a good fit for someone that may be a bit small for a regular XS 26" bike.
> Specialized Bicycle Components : Myka Disc
> 
> Retail is $520 w/ disc


Also check out the Jamis Durango. It's a 26" bike but the smallest mens model geometry looks pretty decent and the WSD model is even a bit smaller:

Specialized Myka 13": center of BB to TT is 13", effective TT length is 20.67", standover is 25.6"
Jamis Durango mens13": center of BB to TT is 11.81" - effective TT length is 21.96", standover is 28.19"
Jamis Durango womens 12": center of BB to TT is 11.22" - effective TT length is 20.87", standover is 27.83"

Michael


----------



## alex_sdca (Apr 6, 2009)

*Frame for 99*

Rekens are on sale for 99 bucks

Effective Top Tube Length 22.05"/56cm 
Actual Top Tube Length 21.46"/54.5cm 
Stand Over Height 25.23"/64.1cm

So to build it up before Christmas with 24" wheels would take some work (and $$) depending on parts on hand....


----------



## squareback (Sep 19, 2011)

The Opus Fever 24 is a nice bike, but $740 Canadian, plus shipping and import duties.

Nashbar has a 13 inch 26 disc bike for $309, and it has "size-specific" componentry. (35mm stem 165mm cranks, soft fork spring)


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

geek81 said:


> There's a PGrom brand new here in SoCal for $500 (Fullerton Bike Shop), and A Bighit grom for $300 on CL.
> 
> My budget is about $300. The Bighit just seems too big.
> 
> He's 10 and on a 20" in that pic? Maybe I should be looking for a 20"...


@geek81 Given your budget, and the size issue, you might want to check out a Raleigh Scout XC or Mountain Scout -- the boy's frame kind of dips down to make stand-over lower. Got one for my tall 6 year old son, and he loves it.


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

I also just saw this Torker Alpental, which has a similar dip in the frame, and is around your price:
TORKER ALPENTAL 24" MOUNTAIN BIKE BLUE BICYCLE 21 SPEED - 2011 - 13 XS | eBay


----------



## Metalhack (Aug 13, 2011)

Heres a great 24" disc. These are hitting KHS dealers right now.

KHS ALITE 24


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Its a shame you have to have by Christmas. One thing this thread has done is reaffirm my decision to build vs. buy.


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

geek81 said:


> Yeah, thought about weight (think it's about 32 for the 14), but it seems most of the bikes in the $300 range are that weight?
> 
> Thinking I could lighten it up swapping a few things from my parts bin, and changing out the fork.


For $300 I'd just look for a Specialized Hotrock 24. You'll find them more plentiful at the start of spring. Depending on the area, $100-$150 will net you a bike around 26-27lbs stock, instead of $300 on a bike that will require modifications from the start.


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

TwoTone said:


> Its a shame you have to have by Christmas. One thing this thread has done is reaffirm my decision to build vs. buy.


Yep! We're both doing that. The only bikes I would consider buying are the KHS Alite 24, and the Kona Kula 24. Both well over $600 USD. The Kona Kula 24 is a nice build with Shimano hydraulic brakes and SLX rear derailleur, and sounds like the Opus spec-wise.

I would wait on the purchase, to be honest. I know the desire to have to buy something, but it's better to wait it out and get something else for X-Mas.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

IAmHolland said:


> Yep! We're both doing that. The only bikes I would consider buying are the KHS Alite 24, and the Kona Kula 24. Both well over $600 USD. The Kona Kula 24 is a nice build with Shimano hydraulic brakes and SLX rear derailleur, and sounds like the Opus spec-wise.
> 
> I would wait on the purchase, to be honest. I know the desire to have to buy something, but it's better to wait it out and get something else for X-Mas.


And as we mentioned, my son's bike will be $600-$700, but speced out a lot better than any of those prebuilts


----------



## Metalhack (Aug 13, 2011)

IAmHolland said:


> Yep! We're both doing that. The only bikes I would consider buying are the KHS Alite 24, and the Kona Kula 24. Both well over $600 USD. The Kona Kula 24 is a nice build with Shimano hydraulic brakes and SLX rear derailleur, and sounds like the Opus spec-wise.
> 
> I would wait on the purchase, to be honest. I know the desire to have to buy something, but it's better to wait it out and get something else for X-Mas.


FYI...I was at me LBS and the Alite 24 lists for $500....out the door for less.


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

Metalhack said:


> FYI...I was at me LBS and the Alite 24 lists for $500....out the door for less.


Sweet! I tried to find one last year, but didn't have much luck.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Metalhack said:


> FYI...I was at me LBS and the Alite 24 lists for $500....out the door for less.


Well area will play into it. None of my area shops stock a nice 24 because they don't sell.

I had to order my son's Marin 20 inch.


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

TwoTone said:


> And as we mentioned, my son's bike will be $600-$700, but speced out a lot better than any of those prebuilts


The deals you got makes me envious.


----------



## slammedsled (Jan 17, 2010)

Picked up my sons bike today. Went to get the Specialized Myka disc the guy said "I can get you a deal on the Hardrock sport disc" The Myka disk was $520.00, he gave me the Hardrock sport disc for $475.00, down from $630.00! I wanted the Myka 26" wheel 13" frame because I knew my 9yr old would fit it, the guy took alot of time measuring it to show me they were very close in size. Anyone in the Atlanta area I recommend Outback Bikes!


----------



## KMan (Dec 30, 2003)

slammedsled said:


> Picked up my sons bike today. Went to get the Specialized Myka disc the guy said "I can get you a deal on the Hardrock sport disc" The Myka disk was $520.00, he gave me the Hardrock sport disc for $475.00, down from $630.00! I wanted the Myka 26" wheel 13" frame because I knew my 9yr old would fit it, the guy took alot of time measuring it to show me they were very close in size. Anyone in the Atlanta area I recommend Outback Bikes!


Good to know. I found a shop with a Myka in stock. I'm going to drop by with my son later this week and try them both out.


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

slammedsled said:


> Picked up my sons bike today. Went to get the Specialized Myka disc the guy said "I can get you a deal on the Hardrock sport disc" The Myka disk was $520.00, he gave me the Hardrock sport disc for $475.00, down from $630.00! I wanted the Myka 26" wheel 13" frame because I knew my 9yr old would fit it, the guy took alot of time measuring it to show me they were very close in size. Anyone in the Atlanta area I recommend Outback Bikes!


I thought your son didn't have the leg clearance for a 27.4" standover? The Hardrock is a bigger bike in all the relevant dimensions.


----------



## slammedsled (Jan 17, 2010)

IAmHolland said:


> I thought your son didn't have the leg clearance for a 27.4" standover? The Hardrock is a bigger bike in all the relevant dimensions.


Yes it is bigger, but not much. He could stand flat footed on the Myka and the Hardrock is less then 2" taller so I think he will be fine and the reach is 14.3 vs 14.2 so I dont see an issue there. I decided it was worth getting the Hardrock, even if a hair bigger was worth it for the better components. and as said before, I know he can handle it because of his riding experiance. Heck, the kid has rode my 18" frame on rides like it was nothing. I think the big question is can I wait till Christmas to give it to him?! And I just ordered a Mongoose Tyak sport disk for his brother! I cant wait for Christmas!!


----------



## KMan (Dec 30, 2003)

so tried my son out on the Myka 13" today and he's still just too small for the bike - looks like I'm definately going to have to stick with a 24" bike for now. So I now have a few questions or looking for a recommendation on the following bikes:

Specialized Hot Rock FSA - $480
KHS Alite - $509
Jamis X24 - $335 (listed at 28 lbs)

anyone know the weights of the Specialized or the KHS?
The Jamis looks like the best deal for me (I can get a small shop discount on Jamis bikes), but 36 spoke wheels seem like definite overkill (an unnecessary added weight). 

Any thoughts on these 3??


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

KMan said:


> so tried my son out on the Myka 13" today and he's still just too small for the bike - looks like I'm definately going to have to stick with a 24" bike for now. So I now have a few questions or looking for a recommendation on the following bikes:
> 
> Specialized Hot Rock FSA - $480
> KHS Alite - $509
> ...


By how much was it too tall for him? Remember it wouldn't cost much to get those relaced to a 24 inch rim dropping the bike an inch. Still cheaper than buying a 24inch bike and buying a 26er in a year.


----------



## KMan (Dec 30, 2003)

TwoTone said:


> By how much was it too tall for him? Remember it wouldn't cost much to get those relaced to a 24 inch rim dropping the bike an inch. Still cheaper than buying a 24inch bike and buying a 26er in a year.


The reach was too much for him (plus the stand over was too much. Swapping to 24" wheels would have worked on the stand-over, but the reach was just too much. I understand about the 24" to 26" route not being the most economical route to take....I was really trying to avoid that, but in the end its the route I'm going to have to take.

Michael


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

yeah, reach is a concern of mine as well. I bought large sweeping handlebars with a zero offset seatpost for my build. I suspect it will fit, a bit of a stretch, but should be OK.

When you say reach do you mean from the top of the headtube to the BB on a horizontal line, or do you include the seat and/or the stem too?


----------



## geek81 (Jan 3, 2011)

Went to go get the Jamis Komodo from Jenson USA in Corona, and what do you know, they had one last Rocky Mountain Reaper 24" in stock, for $350. :thumbsup:

Bikes | Mountain | Kids | REAPER 24


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

geek81 said:


> Went to go get the Jamis Komodo from Jenson USA in Corona, and what do you know, they had one last Rocky Mountain Reaper 24" in stock, for $350. :thumbsup:
> 
> Bikes | Mountain | Kids | REAPER 24


The thing is some of these 24s have the same top tube as a XS 26.
That reaper has a 530mm HTT. The Myka has a 525mm HTT, so it's actually shorter and a 26inch bike.


----------



## geek81 (Jan 3, 2011)

TwoTone said:


> The thing is some of these 24s have the same top tube as a XS 26.
> That reaper has a 530mm HTT. The Myka has a 525mm HTT, so it's actually shorter and a 26inch bike.


Myka was out of my price range. I was planning on the Komodo, so I went from 22.48 to 20.8, which makes me feel better. My son is like me....skinny, all legs and arms. I think the fit on this will be fine.

I would actually rather have 24" wheels... easier for him to handle. There are two younger kids behind the one that's getting this for Christmas, so it will get lots of miles.


----------



## KMan (Dec 30, 2003)

TwoTone said:


> The thing is some of these 24s have the same top tube as a XS 26.
> That reaper has a 530mm HTT. The Myka has a 525mm HTT, so it's actually shorter and a 26inch bike.


The reaper is not what I would consider an XC type bike - more of a jumping bike built for larger kids. Most 24" bikes have much shorter TT lengths
Jamis X24 is 487
Specialized Hot Rock is 490
KHS Alite and Trek MT220/240 - who knows, they don't list any geometry info


----------



## alex_sdca (Apr 6, 2009)

KHS Lists geo for the Alite 24
https://www.khsbicycles.com/Images/Geometry/11-geo-al-24.jpg

For reach issues I used this seatpost. It actually has a 10mm offset and I ran it backward to move the saddle up slightly while not slamming the rails forward. Weighs more than spec but at 400mm I cut some off anyway. It has been solid, cheap and good looking.


----------



## squareback (Sep 19, 2011)

KMan said:


> The reaper is not what I would consider an XC type bike - more of a jumping bike built for larger kids. Most 24" bikes have much shorter TT lengths
> Jamis X24 is 487
> Specialized Hot Rock is 490
> KHS Alite and Trek MT220/240 - who knows, they don't list any geometry info


Here is the KHS geometry, which I suspect is the same as the Ibis.

I have noticed that a lot of these 24 frames are the same.

https://www.khsbicycles.com/Images/Geometry/11-geo-al-24.jpg

You will note that the chainstay is longer than a Redline Monocog* 26*!!!!!

The top tube is 60mm shorter though, which is the key to fitment for kids. The long chainstays just make it harder for Little Johnny to papawheelie.

REDLINE BICYCLES › 2011 ARCHIVES › 2011 MONOCOG 26


----------



## squareback (Sep 19, 2011)

I just stumbled onto this KHS Dirt jumper, that is a 14 speed with a front brake (unlike most DJ)

2012 KHS, DJTwentyFour Manitou Bikes

Price may be in Canadian Dollars, not available yet


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

squareback said:


> I just stumbled onto this KHS Dirt jumper, that is a 14 speed with a front brake (unlike most DJ)
> 
> 2012 KHS, DJTwentyFour Manitou Bikes


Being a DJ bike, it'll be long and heavy. You're better off with a XC type bike.

Manitou Bikes is not a good shop.


----------



## squareback (Sep 19, 2011)

IAmHolland said:


> Being a DJ bike, it'll be long and heavy.
> You're better off with a XC type bike.


Yeah, trying to find the weight.



IAmHolland said:


> Manitou Bikes is not a good shop.


Yowza

Thanks


----------



## KMan (Dec 30, 2003)

alex_sdca said:


> KHS Lists geo for the Alite 24
> https://www.khsbicycles.com/Images/Geometry/11-geo-al-24.jpg
> 
> For reach issues I used this seatpost. It actually has a 10mm offset and I ran it backward to move the saddle up slightly while not slamming the rails forward. Weighs more than spec but at 400mm I cut some off anyway. It has been solid, cheap and good looking.


anyone know the weight of the KHS Elite 24?


----------



## squareback (Sep 19, 2011)

KMan said:


> anyone know the weight of the KHS Elite 24?


I will be making calls today. It is a tough question to ask a company. I think the bikes vary, and they don't want to get caught out.

But most any bike shop I have ever spoken to will weigh the bike, and I found one in stock.

According to KHS:

DJ24=31.9

Alite 24 disc = 27.8


----------



## geek81 (Jan 3, 2011)

After alot of craigslist and visiting bike shops in a wide radius - my Christmas shopping is complete:


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

geek81 said:


> After alot of craigslist and visiting bike shops in a wide radius - my Christmas shopping is complete


Congratulations! What bikes are those?


----------



## geek81 (Jan 3, 2011)

BeginnerCycling said:


> Congratulations! What bikes are those?


Thanks!

Mongoose Teocali for the wife. Entry level bike, but if she gets a lot of use out of it, a few upgrades will make it a nice bike.

Diamondback Octane 20" for my 4 1/2 year old son - was purple, stripped and repainted the frame and fork. The stand over is a hair big for him, but he is riding it fine - he's been riding since three, and does some small jumps and the hills around our house. Of all my kids, he will probably bike the most.

Rocky Mountain Reaper 24" for my almost 8 1/2 year old son. Fits him prefect. He road it for hours on Sat around our house (we have a big lot) with a huge smile on his face. Both boys are itching to hit some trails. Need to finish the pump track for them/me.

Next BMX for my 6 1/2 old daughter.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

I was looking for the same thing, and decided that around here V-brakes will do fine, but suspension is useful.

Scott Spark JR 24 is being build up, with X-Fusion air shock. Did not find a better fork yet..


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

For anyone else still looking, theres a Ibex Alpine 440K disc on ebay for buy it now of $175. Why do all these come up after I start a build


----------



## geek81 (Jan 3, 2011)

TwoTone said:


> For anyone else still looking, theres a Ibex Alpine 440K disc on ebay for buy it now of $175. Why do all these come up after I start a build


Nice. Yeah, thats how it normally goes.


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

TwoTone said:


> For anyone else still looking, theres a Ibex Alpine 440K disc on ebay for buy it now of $175. Why do all these come up after I start a build


And the $50 shipping is reasonable too. Looks like the 1st bidder decided to bid low instead of going with the $175 Buy It Now -- I'm predicting that's a bad move!


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

geek81 said:


> Mongoose Teocali for the wife.
> 
> Diamondback Octane 20" for my 4 1/2 year old son
> 
> ...


Very nice -- you should have a happy bunch at your house! Hope you all have fun!


----------



## weltyed (Jan 21, 2004)

TwoTone said:


> For anyone else still looking, theres a Ibex Alpine 440K disc on ebay for buy it now of $175. Why do all these come up after I start a build


shhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## KMan (Dec 30, 2003)

I spoke to the guy at Ibex....they are "trying" to speck the 2012 bike with an air fork to lower the weight some more and still keep the price the same. Their goal is to get the bike to about 25 lbs.

just an fyi.....
Michael


----------



## KMan (Dec 30, 2003)

TwoTone said:


> For anyone else still looking, theres a Ibex Alpine 440K disc on ebay for buy it now of $175. Why do all these come up after I start a build


These are the things that just kill me about ebay...started out with a Buy it Now of $175.....auction price is now up to $280 with 5 hrs left. Seller is laughing all the way to the LBS on this one.


----------



## alex_sdca (Apr 6, 2009)

The Hotrocks that have sold on ebay have been going for over market value too. Craigslist takes patience but is a money saver.


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

KMan said:


> These are the things that just kill me about ebay...started out with a Buy it Now of $175.....auction price is now up to $280 with 5 hrs left. Seller is laughing all the way to the LBS on this one.


It sold for $308. That Buy It Now price was a good deal!


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

alex_sdca said:


> The Hotrocks that have sold on ebay have been going for over market value too. Craigslist takes patience but is a money saver.


Market value is what someone will pay for it. The specialized I watch go high are the FS ones that are no longer made.

The IBex was the same thing. You have to be quick. Most of my son's build were similar under valued Buy It Nows on ebay and I didn't hesitate.

I almost bought that IBex as a Buy It Now, just to resell.


----------



## weltyed (Jan 21, 2004)

TwoTone said:


> Market value is what someone will pay for it. The specialized I watch go high are the FS ones that are no longer made.
> 
> The IBex was the same thing. You have to be quick. Most of my son's build were similar under valued Buy It Nows on ebay and I didn't hesitate.
> 
> I almost bought that IBex as a Buy It Now, just to resell.


i was the first bidder on that ibex. after this thread got going the "buy it now" option was dropped. just got a hotrock off ebay for $100 this weekend, so i think it worked out well for me.


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

weltyed said:


> i was the first bidder on that ibex. after this thread got going the "buy it now" option was dropped. just got a hotrock off ebay for $100 this weekend, so i think it worked out well for me.


Yeah, I usually give up once an ebay link appears on a forum. It usually ends any reasonable prices. At the same time, the buy it now normally disappears after the first bid. From the auctions I've participated in, the buy it now option is only for the first bidder. Once bidding starts, it's bidding only.


----------



## alex_sdca (Apr 6, 2009)

I frown on outing of auctions. If I am hunting for something let others search too and my the best hunter win. 

The buy it now will remain as long as the bid is below the auction reserve. If it is a no reserve auction then the buy it now disappears at the first bid.

Using ebays turbo lister application when you sell will reduce your ebay fees.


----------



## Yamaho1 (Oct 20, 2011)

Ordered a 2012 Opus Fever 24" in mid October. Hoping like mad it shows in the next 3 days for Christmas.
This is all my youngest son wants for Christmas and we'll look pretty foolish if there isn't a bike under the tree.

This bike should fit him well as he is 7, 70lbs and 4'-4" tall with a 23.25" inseam.

Recently got my 9 year old son a 2011 Opus Sketch 26" XS
He is 4'-9", 80 lbs and 25.5" Inseam.
This had some of the best geometry I could find for an XS.
He handles it OK, but would be able to handle it much better if it was a little lighter and top tube was slightly lower. He still tackles plently of obstacles with it, and by Spring/summer should fit better which was the idea with this being our winter. he just isn't able to get it in the air as easily as he did with his 20" GF Precaliber. First fix will be lighter tires and tubes to drop hopefully 200+ grams each end.Then save for a lighter fork to drop something more substantial.


----------



## KMan (Dec 30, 2003)

Opus is Canada only correct??



Yamaho1 said:


> Ordered a 2012 Opus Fever 24" in mid October. Hoping like mad it shows in the next 3 days for Christmas.
> This is all my youngest son wants for Christmas and we'll look pretty foolish if there isn't a bike under the tree.
> 
> This bike should fit him well as he is 7, 70lbs and 4'-4" tall with a 23.25" inseam.
> ...


----------



## Yamaho1 (Oct 20, 2011)

I think they were only available in Canada. Warehouses in Montreal and Vancouver?? But I do think they have been establishing more of a North American presence. Maybe fire an email to their sales or customer service and they could provide some dealer names.


----------



## KMan (Dec 30, 2003)

Yamaho1 said:


> I think they were only available in Canada. Warehouses in Montreal and Vancouver?? But I do think they have been establishing more of a North American presence. Maybe fire an email to their sales or customer service and they could provide some dealer names.


did just that today - wait and see what they have to say.

update: Canada only - they are looking to have US Distributors/dealers by 2013.


----------



## Yamaho1 (Oct 20, 2011)

Strange. Could have sworn when I did some searching yesterday that I came across an OPUS facebook post saying they weren't inn California yet but had other areas.

Too bad they wont be available until 2013. The 2011 Sketch is a great bike so far.
They have changed the frame and some hardware for 2012. Doesn't have the Norco Wolverine styling anymore.

The Fever has arrived in Vancouver. Should have it in my hands this afternoon. That relieves some stress. Will try and post up the weights and standover heights for future reference.


----------



## Yamaho1 (Oct 20, 2011)

Some aditional info for 2012 Opus Fever.
26.75" Height to top of seat.
12.15kg or 26.85 lbs
Remote lockout on Spinner Grind fork. Find the fork is pretty stiff for a 70lb - 7 year old.
Removed the 42 tooth big ring and stuck on a Blackspire 39 tooth Bashring. Could drop down to a 34 or so for a little additional clearance.
My son seems to handle it well and is tackling runs of stairs and we hit up the skate park where he was trying it in the bowls and ramps.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Very nice:thumbsup:. My son's Spinner Grind 2 fork seemed to get plusher after a few good rides - hopefully your's just needs some breakin time. Does it have the preload adjustment on the top of the fork?
You could probably shave some weight for cheap switching to these.
http://forums.mtbr.com/weight-weenies/new-ashima-ai2-rotors-752976.html


----------



## Shakeandbake (Jan 2, 2012)

Congrats!!


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

The Opus is sweet!


----------



## HighFlyingMama (Apr 4, 2011)

This is a FASCINATING thread and good fodder for when our boy is ready for a 24". Thanks!


----------

